
KDE Frameworks 5.60.0 Released - jrepinc
http://kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.60.0.php
======
m0llusk
Good overall but hard for me to understand why WebKit got downgraded.

~~~
testtesttest
>Downgrade KDEWebKit from Tier 3 to Porting Aids

>Summary: QtWebKit is dead, even the "revived" version has no changes since
more than a year.

[https://phabricator.kde.org/D21400](https://phabricator.kde.org/D21400)

